# Princeton, KY - 2016 vxt



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

i have a opportunity to buy a 2016 8.2 poly vxt with the led lights. Has extra parts plus the wheels to move around. He’s a older guy who uses it two times. Said might have used it 10 hrs total. I have 3 ss dxt but don’t think I can turn this offer down. He wants $3500. What do y’all think


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Wow, sounds like a good deal to me. 

My wife grew up in Princeton, so your post caught my eye.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Superintendent said:


> i have a opportunity to buy a 2016 8.2 poly vxt with the led lights. Has extra parts plus the wheels to move around. He's a older guy who uses it two times. Said might have used it 10 hrs total. I have 3 ss dxt but don't think I can turn this offer down. He wants $3500. What do y'all think


That looks like a good deal.
Out of curiosity, how much snow do you get in Princeton KY?

edit, I looked it up. 9" in an average year? I'm guessing that plow was rarely used.


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

If you don't buy it let me know and I might make the trip. Sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes we don’t get a lot. He bought in 2016 used it in two storm and then its been sitting in garage since the last snow in 2016. Comes with wires controller all brackets. Don’t need it but I think it’s a steal


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn’t say it’s a “steal” but it’s an ok deal


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

What would a new one cost u. Cheapest new one I found is $6200 installed.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Superintendent said:


> What would a new one cost u. Cheapest new one I found is $6200 installed.


True, but that includes $1600ish worth of installed truck pieces


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Superintendent said:


> What would a new one cost u. Cheapest new one I found is $6200 installed.


New 8'2" VXT installed here is mid 5000's.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> True, but that includes $1600ish worth of installed truck pieces


His last post indicates it may come with mount and wiring but if it's not for your truck it's not worth much.


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

Comes with it. 


cwren2472 said:


> True, but that includes $1600ish worth of installed truck pieces


s


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Guys are asking 5k for used ones without LEDs here. 3500 for everything is a smoking deal.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Drock78 said:


> Guys are asking 5k for used ones without LEDs here. 3500 for everything is a smoking deal.


Especially if it fits your truck.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

It's a good deal, great deal if the mount works for you... Little shy of smokin... Guys asking 5k are still asking 5k...


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

This is it. U can tell by the bottom it hasn't been used much


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

That isn’t poly.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

kid28 said:


> That isn't poly.


Hoo said it was poly?


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Superintendent said:


> i have a opportunity to buy a 2016 8.2 *poly* vxt with the led lights. Has extra parts plus the wheels to move around. He's a older guy who uses it two times. Said might have used it 10 hrs total. I have 3 ss dxt but don't think I can turn this offer down. He wants $3500. What do y'all think


The Op.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

kid28 said:


> The Op.


Read it 3 times and missed that. 
Looks almost new.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

You got hosed...


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

What’s that mean


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Superintendent said:


> What's that mean


Don't listen to him. There's only a couple hundred price difference.


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

I get it wed morning. What is it made of then He didn’t tell me it was poly I just assumed it was. It felt like metal.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Superintendent said:


> I get it wed morning. What is it made of then He didn't tell me it was poly I just assumed it was. It felt like metal.


Its steel. Not a steal. Good enough deal though.


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

My opinion I still think $3500 is still a good price for pretty much a new one


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd love to know where you guys are getting plows like this for 3500 with mount and wiring to think that it's not a smoking deal. Definitely not in Michigan. Lol.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Superintendent said:


> What's that mean


It means it was a sarcastic joke... Nice pickup...


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

Here she is


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Superintendent said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 187975


Nice, now you just need some snow.


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes I do. Have y’all had any


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Superintendent said:


> Yes I do. Have y'all had any


It looks about the same here as it does there.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Global warming. Trumps fault. Lol


----------



## Superintendent (Dec 22, 2018)

I got to looking at my 3 dxt blade after getting the vxt and notice a big diff in the trip edge. Where is the best place to get new edges


----------

